
Make a scannable email address to get a paperless receipt – Barcodely - posteezy
http://barcodely.com
======
ishi
There's also a need for a solution to give somebody your email address over
the phone. Often when talking to representatives, they want to send you
something by email (e.g. a receipt). But when I spell my email address over
the phone, there's a 50% chance that the other side got it wrong.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c6UxGCyhQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c6UxGCyhQY)
(caution: NSFW language, but funny)

~~~
flarg
Something like the NATO alphabet works well for me, and i have a foreign name
and email address.

------
zie
Apple Pay and NFC payments have been publicly out since 2014, and yet still
many many cashiers freak out whenever you try to pay using Apple Pay.
Thankfully _MOST_ places take chip/pin now and almost all of those also take
Apple Pay, even if they don't know they do. I end up doing a lot of NFC and
Apple Pay education!

I can't imagine me trying to get them to scan a barcode going very well, half
the time they get confused about their own rewards cards!

~~~
dvcc
Going off this, requesting an email receipt is something that should probably
be handled by Apple Pay/NFC payments and not an additional barcode. One touch,
approved and receipt emailed (the pesky chips take too long to verify).

~~~
WorldMaker
Aside: a frustration of mine is that the chips take so long to verify for
artificial reasons of security theater. Because American banks are too lazy to
manage PINs and consumers too lazy to want to punch in PINs, which essentially
are a necessary user salt to the process, the systems just request two hashes
instead, wanting about a minute in between to make sure the wall clock time is
different.

Just like everywhere else, American Banks don't understand two factor
authentication and would rather just check the same factor twice for the
appearance of security rather than actual security. The sad irony being that
the lazy wait for wall clock time solution is slower than punching in a PIN
would be.

------
camkego
If I really ask retailers to scan a barcode to email me my receipt, aren't
they going to look at me like a space alien? I have never heard of such a
thing.

